
Why the iPhone 5 Does Not Have N.F.C. — It Can't - cooldeal
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/14/iphone-5-nfc/
======
bmillipede
Can't is a non-answer. NFC needs Apple's support, but Apple has not figured
how to make money off it yet.

------
Evbn
Could they use the entire back panel as an antenna?

Or etch an apple logo shaped hole out of the back, and fill it with an
transmissive material or an embedded antenna?

